# 

## @

.
       .    .    .         ?         ?

----------


## Radjana

16          . ,      .

----------


## @

> ,


..   ?



> 


  ,   ?  :Smilie:

----------


## Radjana

> ..   ?
> 
>   ,   ?


: 265, 266, 267  ..

  ,   ,     .           ,       .      ,   ,  .

----------


## @

> : 265, 266, 267  ..


  ,     ,  : 1  265, 2  266, 3  267

----------


## Radjana

> ,     ,  : 1  265, 2  266, 3  267


)      , . 1 : 1, 2, 3...; 2 : 1, 2, 3...  ..  ,              . ,    ,        ,         .

----------


## @

:Smilie:

----------


## 34

> .
>        .    .    .         ?         ?


.
     .     .

----------

.                    .             .           .

----------

